# Ranch Kettle with Guru



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Well, I did it!  Went to Home Depot this morning and bought the Unibit to install one of my Guru's on the RK.  It went pretty easy.  

I had decided to install the Guru under the handle on the front of the Kettle so it wasn't sticking out anywhere where someone could walk by and brush up against it.  Since the lower bowl isn't spherical like the WSM is, it appeared that the adapter would want to rock back and forth and allow some of the air to escape where it was mounted but I found 2 places where the adapter set perfectly flat ~ One was just under the handle, above the charcoal grate and the other was further down and below the charcoal grate.  Since the useful air coming from the deflector part of the adapter is only about 130º, I had reservations in placing the unit too low thinking I might not get enough airflow at the extremes when I line charcoal up 180º around the rear of the grate.  This turns out not to be the case.  Also, the unit would stick out pretty far using the 10 CFM blower and it was so close to the handle that extra care would be needed to insure no one would brush up against it.  I had considered mounting above the charcoal grate because of my conversation with Finney but after looking closer, the charcoal grate probably would have blocked much of the airflow because of the diameter steel it uses.  I decided to go with the lower mount below the grate. Also, I offset the mount just enough so that the Guru would be centered below the handle.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2006)

Good thinking on the placement. Looks like you did a super nice job. Scary drilling porcelain coated steel isn't it?  :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2006)

That was my exact thinking Brian.  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Don't forget Boys & Girls, A BBQ Guru will blow most of the smoke away from the meat.   Sorry Chris I had to do that!

Good work Bill.


----------



## wittdog (May 9, 2006)

Mine too. Nice job when are you going to try it out and what are you cooking?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks good Bill. How long did you stand there with drill in hand before you took that big gulp and said here goes nothing?  [-o<


About 3 years!    I had wanted to mount one on my Platinum ever since I got it and never did.  :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3628el92]Don't forget Boys & Girls, A BBQ Guru will blow most of the smoke away from the meat.   Sorry Chris I had to do that!
> 
> Good work Bill.


 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:[/quote:3628el92]
Only one blowing smoke here is Larry!  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":1588yw1r][quote="Larry Wolfe":1588yw1r]Don't forget Boys & Girls, A BBQ Guru will blow most of the smoke away from the meat.   Sorry Chris I had to do that!
> 
> Good work Bill.


 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:[/quote:1588yw1r]
Only one blowing smoke here is Larry!  :lmao:[/quote:1588yw1r]

 :faint:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":16s5aonl][quote="Bryan S":16s5aonl][quote="Larry Wolfe":16s5aonl]Don't forget Boys & Girls, A BBQ Guru will blow most of the smoke away from the meat.   Sorry Chris I had to do that!
> 
> Good work Bill.


 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:[/quote:16s5aonl]
Only one blowing smoke here is Larry!  :lmao:[/quote:16s5aonl]

 :faint:[/quote:16s5aonl] And we all know from where too! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Nice job Bill. In the second photo on the top row, is that tape that is all mushroomed up or is that metal?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill. In the second photo on the top row, is that tape that is all mushroomed up or is that metal?


That's tape on the inside with metal shavings ~ I drilled from the outside.  The 3rd pic shows it after a quick file job.  Absolutely no chipping!  Thanks


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Looks like you did a good job buddy.  Keep us updated on how it works out for you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for your help Finney.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker"8un6u79]Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[[/quote8un6u79]
I'm guessing he asked you about the oil on taters too.  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1vp2rqz7][quote="The Joker":1vp2rqz7]Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[[/quote:1vp2rqz7]
I'm guessing he asked you about the oil on taters too.  #-o[/quote:1vp2rqz7]

Nah we both knew about that!  Cappy invented it and told us in Myrtle!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3jw8x0yi][quote="Larry Wolfe":3jw8x0yi][quote="The Joker":3jw8x0yi]Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[[/quote:3jw8x0yi]
I'm guessing he asked you about the oil on taters too.  #-o[/quote:3jw8x0yi]

Nah we both knew about that!  Cappy invented it and told us in Myrtle!  [/quote:3jw8x0yi]    #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1ev4zsot][quote="Larry Wolfe":1ev4zsot][quote="The Joker":1ev4zsot]Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[[/quote:1ev4zsot]
I'm guessing he asked you about the oil on taters too.  #-o[/quote:1ev4zsot]

Nah we both knew about that!  Cappy invented it and told us in Myrtle!  [/quote:1ev4zsot]

Now don't believe everything Cappy tells you! He certainly didn't give you good advise on how to win in MB, he kept that all to himself!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2yjd9oys]Thanks for your help Finney.



I was wondering why Finney kept calling me and asking how to do that!  8-[[/quote:2yjd9oys]
 :pop:  Just had to :!:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :pop:  Just had to :!:[/quote:2gpih2oi]
Last weeks movie, Puss ~ Where you been? 















Oh, I meant Puff...  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :pop:  Just had to :!:[/quote:1jlm2weh]
Last weeks movie, Puss ~ Where you been? 
















Oh, I meant Puff...  8-[[/quote:1jlm2weh]
Been here the the whole time Joke Off :!: 
I mean Joker


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last weeks movie, Puss ~ Where you been? 
















Oh, I meant Puff...  8-[[/quote:10vu4tfa]
Been here the the whole time Joke Off :!: 
I mean Joker [/quote:10vu4tfa]
Hmmmmm . . . Joke Off . . . OH, you are refering to JERK OFF!  :grin:   Gotcha!  :!: Damn, I'm slowin' down...


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last weeks movie, Puss ~ Where you been? 
















Oh, I meant Puff...  8-[[/quote:606k0iu3]
Been here the the whole time Joke Off :!: 
I mean Joker [/quote:606k0iu3]
Hmmmmm . . . Joke Off . . . OH, you are refering to JERK OFF!  :grin:   Gotcha!  :!: Damn, I'm slowin' down...  [/quote:606k0iu3]
Come on feel the love :ghug:


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

When are you going to order the little bitty piggy to break in that Guru Powered RK ?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Gonna try some little piggy parts this weekend hopefully. RIBS! =P~


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

Oh man and I'll be out of town.


----------

